# [Video] How to make your DaYan ZhanChi smooth - without sanding!



## HelpCube (Dec 30, 2011)

Description:


> My little guide on making your zhanchi smooth. The main part of this is taking out the washers, and with all of the other things your Zhanchi will be super-smooth. However, if you do this to a cube right from the box, you will still have to break it in for ultimate smoothness



Basic Overview:
1. Take out Torpedoes.
2. Take out washers.
3. Lube core and pieces with Traxxas.
4. Lube screws with CRC.

Also tell me if you like the background music, thought I would try it out.


----------



## 5BLD (Dec 30, 2011)

If you take out the washers, won't there be a higher chance of the screw scratching the bottom of the centre piece ledge?


----------



## nickcolley (Dec 30, 2011)

In addition to 5BLDs observation wouldn't it make the layer uneven from the wear caused? Have you tried this mod for 5 months or so?
Song (incase anyone cares):
Flight Facilities - Crave You (Adventure Club Dubstep Remix)


----------



## HelpCube (Dec 30, 2011)

5BLD said:


> If you take out the washers, won't there be a higher chance of the screw scratching the bottom of the centre piece ledge?


 
Yes, but it doesn't affect the turning other than making it smoother. Every once in a while you might hear the spring rotating, but it definitely improves the turning. And if you're wondering about wearing down, I've had one for about 5 months without the washers and I'm having no issues with that.

And to the person who posted right above me, (got ninja'd) you do this to every layer, so it wouldn't be uneven. And like I said, I've had it without washers for ~5 months.


----------



## PandaCuber (Dec 30, 2011)

Take out the torpedos? That can really help to make it smoother?
And by smoother, do you mean effortless turning and no lockups? My zhannchi tends to lock up.


----------



## HelpCube (Dec 30, 2011)

PandaCuber said:


> Take out the torpedos? That can really help to make it smoother?
> And by smoother, do you mean effortless turning and no lockups? My zhannchi tends to lock up.


 
By smoother I mean more of effortless turning than no lockups, however this definitely helps with lockups some. If it's stopping lockups you're looking for, you're gonna have to do an actual modification of the pieces.


----------



## PandaCuber (Dec 31, 2011)

HelpCube said:


> By smoother I mean more of effortless turning than no lockups, however this definitely helps with lockups some. If it's stopping lockups you're looking for, you're gonna have to do an actual modification of the pieces.


 
Can you show me how?


----------



## HelpCube (Dec 31, 2011)

PandaCuber said:


> Can you show me how?


 
I've never done it before because I find mods often make my cubes scratchy because of the sanding, but check out this: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=K8QtPetMAK0
Donovan from Lubix probably has some good videos too.


----------



## PandaCuber (Dec 31, 2011)

HelpCube said:


> I've never done it before because I find mods often make my cubes scratchy because of the sanding, but check out this: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=K8QtPetMAK0
> Donovan from Lubix probably has some good videos too.


 
Looks like a lot of work...hm..Maybe ill do your mod thingy. Do you think it is worth it?


----------



## HelpCube (Dec 31, 2011)

PandaCuber said:


> Looks like a lot of work...hm..Maybe ill do your mod thingy. Do you think it is worth it?



If you're talking about my mod, definately. It only takes a half hour if your edges aren't too hard to pull apart for taking out the torpedoes. The cube becomes so much smoother, especially with a broken in ZhanChi. However, this works great even on Zhanchis right out of the box.


----------



## PandaCuber (Dec 31, 2011)

HelpCube said:


> If you're talking about my mod, definately. It only takes a half hour if your edges aren't too hard to pull apart for taking out the torpedoes. The cube becomes so much smoother, especially with a broken in ZhanChi. However, this works great even on Zhanchis right out of the box.


 
Ive had mine sine october..


----------



## HelpCube (Dec 31, 2011)

PandaCuber said:


> Ive had mine sine october..


 
Then once your done with this mod your cube should be smooth as silk


----------



## PandaCuber (Dec 31, 2011)

HelpCube said:


> Then once your done with this mod your cube should be smooth as silk


 
Just to be sure, taking out the washers wont mess up my cube over time???
Just wanna get all my doubts out.


----------



## JonWhite (Dec 31, 2011)

just sand the zhanchi, it's not that hard. my zhanchi never locks, never pops, and cuts more than my guhong (serious!) (60 degrees) and turns better (faster+smoother) than any other cube i've touched.


----------



## HelpCube (Dec 31, 2011)

PandaCuber said:


> Just to be sure, taking out the washers wont mess up my cube over time???
> Just wanna get all my doubts out.



I've had mine for nearly half a year and I haven't experienced any problems.

@JohnWhite, do this aswell. Taking out the washers/torpedoes and lubing the screws makes it so much smoother.


----------



## JonWhite (Dec 31, 2011)

Your logic makes no sense. Washers are designed and included for the sole purpose of preventing spring-centerpiece friction, why remove them? Torpedoes do not touch anything until you're about to pop, so why would removing them matter at all? Give some scientific explanation as to why your method works, or all these poor noobs will blindly follow your advice and net nothing.


----------



## PandaCuber (Dec 31, 2011)

i had the same doubts as the guy below, but my zhanchi is now 3 times better. It feels lighter, turning is so much easier and finger tricks are sexier. Lockups and corner cutting isnt good, but i think thats just tensioning


----------



## JonWhite (Dec 31, 2011)

PandaCuber said:


> i had the same doubts as the guy below, but my zhanchi is now 3 times better. It feels lighter, turning is so much easier and finger tricks are sexier. Lockups and corner cutting isnt good, but i think thats just tensioning


 
Was your core (center piece, screw, washer, and spring) lubed before doing this mod?


----------



## HelpCube (Dec 31, 2011)

JonWhite said:


> Your logic makes no sense. Washers are designed and included for the sole purpose of preventing spring-centerpiece friction, why remove them? Torpedoes do not touch anything until you're about to pop, so why would removing them matter at all? Give some scientific explanation as to why your method works, or all these poor noobs will blindly follow your advice and net nothing.


 
The washers part, I have absolutely no explanation for. I've done it, and it works. Maybe somebody who understands this better can explain, but it makes to sense to me either. I can assure you that it works though.

However, the torpedoes do in fact touch the area behind the corner stock. You might have modded yours, but there are bumps on the backs of the corners, which the torpedoes touch. Even with modding, the torpedoes do touch the back of the corners.

And if it was you who made that awful comment on the video, the CRC will *NOT* damage the screws or plastic. Before Lubix came out, I lubricated all of my pieces and screws with CRC and I never experienced any type of corroding.


----------



## PandaCuber (Dec 31, 2011)

JonWhite said:


> Was your core (center piece, screw, washer, and spring) lubed before doing this mod?


 
yeah. and broken in


----------



## JillianFraser (Dec 31, 2011)

Are you sure it won't mess up anything with the internals?


----------



## JonWhite (Dec 31, 2011)

HelpCube said:


> However, the torpedoes do in fact touch the area behind the corner stock. You might have modded yours, but there are bumps on the backs of the corners, which the torpedoes touch. Even with modding, the torpedoes do touch the back of the corners.


 
If you gently pull outward on the torpedoes, you'll notice they can go in/out a millimeter or so. Pull them outward and they shouldn't touch the corners.



HelpCube said:


> And if it was you who made that awful comment on the video



Not me. I have nothing against CRC (even though I believe Lubix is better, CRC is not horrible)


----------



## HelpCube (Dec 31, 2011)

JillianFraser said:


> Are you sure it won't mess up anything with the internals?



Nothing will go wrong with the internals of your cube after preforming this mod.


----------



## Bryandgg (Dec 31, 2011)

In my case , my zhanchi didnt have the washers in , or at least thats what i saw , but a few days ago i took out the torpedos , and its just amazing, thanks for the tutorial


----------



## Andri Maulana (Dec 31, 2011)

I've done this mod before with my guhong like half a year ago, and yeah it makes my guhong very very fast even the tension is tight.
But if your cube already "very" broken in, then this mod will make your cube pieces rattle a bit. It's annoying though...

*Explanation*
If you don't use the washer, the spring will have a little friction than using it, because friction between metal spring and metal washer is much bigger than metal spring and plastic bottom of center piece..
Besides that, remove the washer will give extra room in the center piece hole

Sorry , i can't explain it very well, my english so bad. Hope you understand it. And correct me if im wrong


----------



## JonWhite (Dec 31, 2011)

Andri Maulana said:


> If you don't use the washer, the spring will have a little friction than using it, because friction between metal spring and metal washer is much bigger than metal spring and plastic bottom of center piece..



The metal spring catches onto the soft plastic; that's what gives rise to the audible scratching sound with no washers. Catching onto something creates friction. The spring will not catch onto the metal washer, reducing friction. _That's what washers are for._



Andri Maulana said:


> Besides that, remove the washer will give extra room in the center piece hole



and that's when you tighten your tensions.


----------



## insane569 (Dec 31, 2011)

Yea removing the washers will allow the sharp ends of the springs to scratch into the plastic and if you solve as often as i do...
I replaced my springs with ghost hand 1 springs which i had in my guhong before
They have less tension which allows for speed and smooth turning
Rubiks store bought springs are also good.


----------



## PhillipEspinoza (Dec 31, 2011)

Just did both mods and my recently bought Zhan Chi cube is now amazing


----------



## Andri Maulana (Dec 31, 2011)

JonWhite said:


> The metal spring catches onto the soft plastic; that's what gives rise to the audible scratching sound with no washers.


With washer, my guhong has a noise springy sound, even after i lube the screw. But when i remove them, the sound gone.



JonWhite said:


> Catching onto something creates friction. The spring will not catch onto the metal washer, reducing friction. _That's what washers are for._


Oh, i think the spring do catch onto the metal washer..
If you remove the washer, you can notice that the washer has scratches sign on it. And that thing make the springy sound.

After you use your cube long enough, the washer become so rough that it increase the friction...


Yeah, the sharp end of the spring will scratch the soft plastic, but it doesn't damage your cube at all.


I like my guhong without washer, but I put it back in my guhong because it already "very" break in. Removing the washer make it rattle like crazy.

Apoligize me if i have wrong statement, i dont wanna make a serious debate about this


----------



## Michael1026 (Dec 31, 2011)

Woah, so much smoother without torpedoes. Should I take off the caps and lube the screws? I already lubed the cube itself.


----------



## NathanG (Dec 31, 2011)

In all honesty, I prefer my zhanchi to be reassuring. I don't want it to be all smooth and slippery like my guhong that I got from lubix. I makes it a little harder to control, in my opinion. I think I'll keep my zhanchi how it is.


----------



## HelpCube (Dec 31, 2011)

Michael1026 said:


> Woah, so much smoother without torpedoes. Should I take off the caps and lube the screws? I already lubed the cube itself.


 
Definately. Like I said you don't need much, but you'll notice a difference.


----------



## rubikmaster (Dec 31, 2011)

Hey,would this work on a Guhong?


----------



## Andri Maulana (Dec 31, 2011)

As i said before, i've tried this mod before with my guhong and it work very well, makes your guhong feel "flying". Except if your cube already "very" broken in


----------



## HelpCube (Dec 31, 2011)

NathanG said:


> In all honesty, I prefer my zhanchi to be reassuring. I don't want it to be all smooth and slippery like my guhong that I got from lubix. I makes it a little harder to control, in my opinion. I think I'll keep my zhanchi how it is.


 
I'm going to copy and paste my response to one of the comments on the video:


> They loose their crispiness once you break them in anyway, but this makes it even smoother. And I used to think the same way, I liked my cubes crispy, but when I tried a smoother cube, I liked it so much better. The great thing with this mod is you can undo it if you don't like it, so it doesn't hurt to try.


----------



## antoineccantin (Dec 31, 2011)

Would cutting the springs do a similar effect?


----------



## 5BLD (Dec 31, 2011)

All this mod does is loosen the cube...


----------



## HelpCube (Dec 31, 2011)

5BLD said:


> All this mod does is loosen the cube...


 
???

Have you even tried the mod yourself? If you have, you'll see the difference. The feeling is very different from being loose, it feels smoother.



antoineccantin said:


> Would cutting the springs do a similar effect?



Possibly, but be careful when doing that, since it is irreversible.


----------



## 5BLD (Dec 31, 2011)

I've tried it yes. It gives more space for the spring to move around and the centrepiece. The different feeling is simply the feeling of the spring on the soft plastic rather than washer. Sure, you like the feel, and so do others, but I just don't like the clacky-rattly feel.


----------



## Rubenajax (Dec 31, 2011)

I did both mods, it turns soo smooth. My only probleme is that it turns so smooth that I had to put te tension very tight which decrease my corner cutting very much.


----------



## HelpCube (Dec 31, 2011)

Rubenajax said:


> I did both mods, it turns soo smooth. My only probleme is that it turns so smooth that I had to put te tension very tight which decrease my corner cutting very much.


 
To fix that, loosen it a little bit every couple of days so that you get used to the smoothness slowly.


----------



## JonWhite (Dec 31, 2011)

Rubenajax said:


> I did both mods, it turns soo smooth.


 


Michael1026 said:


> Woah, so much smoother without torpedoes. Should I take off the caps and lube the screws? I already lubed the cube itself.


 


PhillipEspinoza said:


> Just did both mods and my recently bought Zhan Chi cube is now amazing


 


Bryandgg said:


> In my case , my zhanchi didnt have the washers in , or at least thats what i saw , but a few days ago i took out the torpedos , and its just amazing, thanks for the tutorial


 
To all of you: Have you lubed your core the Lubix way before trying this mod? If not, you have absolutely nothing to compare to.


----------



## HelpCube (Dec 31, 2011)

JonWhite said:


> To all of you: Have you lubed your core the Lubix way before trying this mod? If not, you have absolutely nothing to compare to.


 
If you've watched the video, you'll see that I tell you to lube your core with traxxas or lubix.


----------



## JonWhite (Dec 31, 2011)

HelpCube said:


> If you've watched the video, you'll see that I tell you to lube your core with traxxas or lubix.


 
That's exactly my point! Lubing the core is an EXCELLENT idea; removing washers isn't. If everyone goes from an _unlubed _core to a _lubed _core without washers, the results will be spectacular. If people go from a _lubed _core _with_ washers to a lubed core _without _washers, the results aren't that great. I'm just wondering which case it is that is creating so much hype.


----------



## HelpCube (Dec 31, 2011)

JonWhite said:


> That's exactly my point! Lubing the core is an EXCELLENT idea; removing washers isn't. If everyone goes from an _unlubed _core to a _lubed _core without washers, the results will be spectacular. If people go from a _lubed _core _with_ washers to a lubed core _without _washers, the results aren't that great. I'm just wondering which case it is that is creating so much hype.


 
I went from a lubed core with washers to one without and it was great XD. You probably haven't tried it yourself, or if you have you got different results from me. Every cube is different.


----------



## benskoning (Dec 31, 2011)

I did the mod in 10 min my zanchi works great.


----------



## HelpCube (Dec 31, 2011)

benskoning said:


> I did the mod in 10 min my zanchi works great.


 
Glad to hear it  

And by the way, before telling me how bad this mod is or how it will make your cube worse, try it yourself.


----------



## JonWhite (Dec 31, 2011)

benskoning said:


> I did the mod in 10 min my zanchi works great.


 
your best time is 40 seconds. From this I infer that you have not lubed your core before doing this mod, and your feedback is unrelated to the washers in question.


----------



## HelpCube (Dec 31, 2011)

JonWhite said:


> your best time is 40 seconds. From this I infer that you have not lubed your core before doing this mod, and your feedback is unrelated to the washers in question.


 
You can infer that because his best solve is 40 seconds he doesn't lube his core? You can't just assume things like that. Does he lube his core? I have no clue. But you can't say that his feedback is unrelated to the washers just because his best solve isn't as good as yours.


----------



## Andri Maulana (Jan 1, 2012)

JonWhite said:


> That's exactly my point! Lubing the core is an EXCELLENT idea; removing washers isn't. If everyone goes from an _unlubed _core to a _lubed _core without washers, the results will be spectacular. If people go from a _lubed _core _with_ washers to a lubed core _without _washers, the results aren't that great. I'm just wondering which case it is that is creating so much hype.


 
If i remember correctly, I go from _lubed_ core _with_ washer to _unlubed_ core _without_ washer with my guhong last time i tried this, and it's great.

Look like i'll try this mod again with my zhanchi, because my zhanchi is so clicky. 48 point mod doesn'nt help to reduce the clickyness at all..


----------



## JonWhite (Jan 1, 2012)

Andri Maulana said:


> If i remember correctly, I go from _lubed_ core _with_ washer to _unlubed_ core _without_ washer with my guhong last time i tried this, and it's great.



How... did you clean out the core with cotton swabs or something?


----------



## drewsopchak (Jan 1, 2012)

JonWhite said:


> How... did you clean out the core with cotton swabs or something?


 
Listen here son...... After doing this mod, my cube is like butter. I tried it, and it tastes really good. You have to try. Seriously.... but maybe it's the lack of butter in your diet that creates a lack of self esteem in yourself. So go to your kitchen, grab some bread, lather a ton of butter on it, do the mod, and eat.... then and only then may you come to these forums and express such bigoted claims that lack as much scientific evidence as a creationist museum. 

Comics aside, this mod totally revolutionized my cube for the better.


----------



## HelpCube (Jan 1, 2012)

Andri Maulana said:


> If i remember correctly, I go from _lubed_ core _with_ washer to _unlubed_ core _without_ washer with my guhong last time i tried this, and it's great.
> 
> Look like i'll try this mod again with my zhanchi, because my zhanchi is so clicky. 48 point mod doesn'nt help to reduce the clickyness at all..


 
Definately try this, should get rid of your clickyness problem or at least lessen it. But I don't understand how you unlubed your core either.


----------



## Robocopter87 (Jan 2, 2012)

Alright.

I'm going to try the mod.

My Core is lubed.

It works pretty darn good.

I'm going to remove the washers. 

I'll post teh results.

Oh, and for reference, I'm just taking washers out. Nothing else.

Result: The Cube is definitely different. It sounds a lot clickier than it started. But, I think I understand why the smoothness changed. I think its because of the tension of the screws. Since I didn't put the screws in the EXACT same spot as they were, they aren't tensioned the same. This is probably the cause of the smoothness.

So all in all, my cube didn't change drastically. I'm going to put the washers back in. And see if my cube retains its new smoothness.

Yep. It was the itension. The washers didn't even really make a difference.

Alright, my work here is done, I've posted enough times in a row.

I will spray the screws though. That was a nice idea.


----------



## Andri Maulana (Jan 2, 2012)

JonWhite said:


> How... did you clean out the core with cotton swabs or something?


For specific, i use white cotton fabric to clean out the lube



HelpCube said:


> Definately try this, should get rid of your clickyness problem or at least lessen it


Already tried this mod again with my zhanchi. Yeah, it reduce the clickyness even on a tighter tension but not remove it..
Feel much better now, but like my Guhong, it rattle a bit

Oh, forget to mention that i've taken the torpedoes before this mod.



HelpCube said:


> But I don't understand how you unlubed your core either.


Because when i assembled it from DIY kit, i put too much silicone. So when i tried to remove the washer, the screw became so dirty that make me want to clean it out.


----------



## VileShot (Mar 23, 2012)

Hi, Is it okay if i can jig aloo the springs? or should i crc it


----------



## HelpCube (Mar 23, 2012)

VileShot said:


> Hi, Is it okay if i can jig aloo the springs? or should i crc it


 
2 month bump much? Personally, I dislike jig-a-loo overall, but I haven't tried in in the springs. Give it a go if you're brave, or try it on a bad cube first and make sure the results are alright.


----------



## Rubiks560 (Mar 23, 2012)

Interesting. Not sure how I missed this thread. I think I may try this mod, I'm just not sure if it's worth doing to my cube 2 weeks before a competition....I do love smooth cubes though.


----------



## timex987 (May 4, 2012)

my Zhanchi is completely unlubed.
it's still pretty new, already did the 48-point edge mod and the 24-point corner mod too 
now trying to wear it down by pressing in the sides and turning them repeatedly...is this a good way to make it smooth?


----------



## Rpotts (May 4, 2012)

None of those things will make it as smooth as lubing it, imo.


----------



## Eazoon (May 4, 2012)

ok, first off, this mod really helps. second, do NOT take out the washers unless you lubed the core (see crazybadcubers video). third, the way this works is the springs aren't compressed as much due to more space. It has the same feeling as it would if you had softer springs. And fourth, if you like tight tensions, dont do this, it gives it kinda a loose feeling. if you need alot of corner cutting, don't do this, it makes it smooth, but you loose some corner cutting. thats all i have to say...

btw,i left the torps in. I already modded them so that they don' make it lock up.

I just relubed the core and i think I like it with washers. but this is still a good mod for people who like loose cubes.


----------



## NOLAcuber (May 5, 2012)

I have not done THIS mod. But have done the 48 point edge mod, corner mod, center mod and sanded the base of the corners and my ZC is super smooth. DIY lubed w Traxxes 30k. I am a lil afraid to take out the washers as for creating a gouge in the center pieces. My guhong is pretty smooth, but prefer the ZC. No clickyness and no lockups.


----------



## jonlin (May 5, 2012)

There is no gouge.
The washers do eventually scratch up so much that your cube will slow down.


----------



## maderito (May 6, 2012)

Tried this mod on a recently purchased Zhanchi while at a cube competition. The mod is non-destructive - so nothing to lose. The Zhanchi was straight out of the box, assembled w/o mods or lub. 

I was surprised. Already, I prefer it over my favorite Zhanchi which has no mods, intact torpedos, and a standard Lubix lube on the core and parts. I was perfectly happy with it.

Observations on this new mod:
1. The mod is very straightforward and requires minimal experience with disassembly and lubing a cube. It is reversible!
2. The cube is lighter and quieter.
3. I'm not convinced that the turning is actually smoother - although it definitely sounds smoother. My regular Zhanchi still rotates further with a good finger flick compared to the modded cube. However, this is partly a function of how I tensioned the cube to feel both stable and smooth.
3. From #3, tensioning is important for this mod.
4. The cube cuts less well on testing compared to the regular Zhanchi, but that doesn't seem to get in the way of a solve, practicing for rapid TPS, or accurately completing longish algorithms. 
5. No pops or lockups so far.
6. No data on potential wear on the plastic core because of lack of washers - probably won't know for 3-6 months.
7. I don't think my routine solves times (about 35-45 seconds) will be affected.
8. I'll probably wind up using both cubes equally - favoring at least a bit this new cube, acknowledging its positive "environmental impact" -- light weight, low noise, and hopefully less cleaning and re-lubing.


----------



## KobaltKour (Jun 4, 2012)

Did you just spray CRC with the screw still in or did you take the screw out?


----------



## Aston (Aug 5, 2012)

NOLAcuber said:


> I have not done THIS mod. But have done the 48 point edge mod, corner mod, center mod and sanded the base of the corners and my ZC is super smooth. DIY lubed w Traxxes 30k. I am a lil afraid to take out the washers as for creating a gouge in the center pieces. My guhong is pretty smooth, but prefer the ZC. No clickyness and no lockups.



I haven't done this "Mod" yet and I am neutral about it. I would advise anyone to do this just because it is so easy to put the torpedoes and washers back in. If your center piece does get mangled because of the spring, the washer will cover it up anyway. This whole argument could be resolved if everyone who opposes this "Mod" simply tried it themselves. No need to ask other people how their Zhanchi feels after this modification; doing it yourself lets you quickly decide whether or not you like this "Mod". 
Thanks, 
Kyle.


----------



## DavidCubie (Apr 27, 2013)

Thanks for the video, now my cube seems faster


----------



## CarlBrannen (Apr 28, 2013)

Thanks for bumping this thread, I wasn't aware of it.

I'm pretty sure it all boils down to giving the springs a little more room. This is almost but not quite the same thing as shortening springs.

I'm not convinced that this is going to wear out the center cubes because if that's the high friction end of the spring, it will just rotate underneath the screw. And like a poster noted above, if you do start wearing the center cube all you have to do to fix this is put the washers back in.

I shorten the springs in my big cubes all the time. I also put little cube springs in big cubes and the like. Every now and then I have springs I want to use but they're too short. I lengthen them by making the washers thicker. I do this by adding plastic washers underneath the steel washers.

If you shorten springs by just cutting them, you end up with a 90 degree angle that might dig into your washer or screw head (or plastic if no washer). So after cutting springs I trim them so that the part that touches the washer or screw head is close to flat.


----------



## uniacto (Apr 28, 2013)

Or you could just get a Guhong :3


----------



## Nico55 (Apr 26, 2016)

I lubed my dayan zhanchi with lubix the second i got it. Ive had it for about a month and a half and this happened...

 
I think the black gunk is from the lube corroding the washer... But i dont get how because i have silicone based lubricant. Im gonna take out all the washers now but does anyone have any other suggestions


----------

